# Linseed oil--preserving lighter/darker shades in wood



## Jumpinjack (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi,

I'm finishing a small wood project in sapele that has some carved/chiselled elements, leaving lighter shades in the wood that form a pattern.

I'm finishing the wood in boiled linseed oil, which is giving it a really nice, deep colouring, however I'm worried that when I get to the patterned parts on the front it'll just create a blanket shade of reddish-brown and the pattern will be lost.

Is there a way that I can preserve the lighter parts?

Thank you for ANY help you can give!


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Jumpinjack, although there are some that are going to tell you that BLO will ruin your project, I think it makes a wonderful finish.

Is there a way that you can make a test piece and replicate the pattern so you can test what effect the BLO will have? That would be the best suggestion I could give you.

Good Luck!


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Thin the oil going on those parts a little, and you should see less of a color shift - but definitely try a test pattern first if you can.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Any oil will darken wood to some extent, but the color change should be fairly uniform, so you will still maintain a good contrast between the light and dark areas.

As mentioned, testing would be good if possible.


----------



## Stargazer (May 9, 2010)

_Any oil will darken wood to some extent, but the color change should be fairly uniform, so you will still maintain a good contrast between the light and dark areas.

As mentioned, testing would be good if possible._

^This^

Rick


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Your first mistake was using BLO (which is only good for starting fires); your second mistake is thinking of using more BLO. It'll just make things muddy and darker. The effect you seek can be achieved by spraying a matt or low luster lacquer. Rattle can type will work just fine.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Disregard Clint's post, his ignorance about blo is only exceeded by his willingness to show it. BLO does NOT muddy anything though it will slightly darken while it enhances the grain. It has been used by fine furniture makers and expert woodworkers for many decades. Research it for yourself , educate YOURSELF and don't rely on some Internet nitwit to guide you.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Oil finish will most likely darken the end grain areas of a carved pattern more than the other areas. In that way it can actually accent the carved areas. The question is, if it appeals to you? Only experimentation and experience will tell you.


----------

